# 3 billion pixel image



## calmwater (Dec 21, 2012)

This is amazing.  I saw this article in the news last night about a 4 billion (yes-billion) pixel image produced for an Earth mapping group. Here is a link to the article.  Imagine where cameras will be in 10 or 20 years.  Mount Everest in stunning four billion pixel image detail - Telegraph


----------



## Mully (Dec 21, 2012)

That was great .....WOW


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 21, 2012)

Very cool shot!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, my young son and I looked at that last night, then switched over to some other gigapan images...we had a lot of fun looking at them together. One interesting gigapan we saw was made in Dubai. Another one that we looked at was made in Shanghai,China, and was made up of 12,000 canon 7D images, shot with a 400mm f/5.6 Canon EF lens and 2x Canon tele-converter, spanning a time frame of from 8:30 AM to around 4:30 PM on a single day with good,calm weather and clear skies. It was fascinating!!! The photographer said it took him around three months to upload the images!


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 21, 2012)

There goes a hard drive! Great Shot(s)!


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 21, 2012)

wow super cool


----------



## pgriz (Dec 21, 2012)

What is really cool, is when you  zoom in to full magnification and see the scale...  Those little yellow crumbs at the bottom - are tents.  Further up the slopes are lines of people making the ascents.  And when you see their size, you begin to see just how massive the scale is.  Ugh.  I got tired just following the lines up the slope.


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2012)

That was fun to view, and further solidifies my conviction that I am never going to climb that mountain.


----------



## Animonster (Dec 23, 2012)

Dear god. This is amazing... I wonder if they lug it around in an oversized flashdrive.
This picture is an experience.


----------



## thuchton (Dec 23, 2012)

AMAZING!


----------



## Desi (Dec 27, 2012)

awesome.  That really gives you some perspective.


----------



## cwcaesar (Dec 28, 2012)

Very Nice!  That mountain is HUGE.


----------



## christop (Dec 28, 2012)

Meh... it's closer to 3.8 Gpx. 

(The largest, full-size tile set is 120000 x 31840 pixels)


----------



## Arpith (Dec 29, 2012)

Simply Stunning


----------



## nikT2i (Dec 29, 2012)

holy macro that is amazing!


----------



## Tony S (Dec 29, 2012)

... and it was all done on Instagram.


----------



## bobmax (Dec 29, 2012)

That is superb.
Won't be that long b/4 it'll be done with an iphone :mrgreen:


----------



## PerfectShot (Apr 10, 2013)

I love those huge gigapixel photos, especially of cities. It's kind of fun to try to spot something interesting going on inside a building or on the streets


----------



## Greiver (Apr 10, 2013)

Well this is 2-3 hours I won't get back. No complaints though. ;P


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 12, 2013)

That picture looks amazing


----------



## Alzran (Apr 13, 2013)

Outright stunning.


----------



## Greiver (Apr 15, 2013)

The only thing I don't like about this picture is that it shows that climbing Mount Everest has been brought down to no more than a tourist attraction. So many people climbing in a line along a path, it's just going to make it easier to climb and now it's not gonna be seen as nearly a big deal. I bet the first people that reached the peak in 1953 are crying right now.

This is just my opinion however.


----------



## Dikkie (Apr 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, my young son and I looked at that last night, then switched over to some other gigapan images...we had a lot of fun looking at them together. One interesting gigapan we saw was made in Dubai. Another one that we looked at was made in Shanghai,China, and was made up of 12,000 canon 7D images, shot with a 400mm f/5.6 Canon EF lens and 2x Canon tele-converter, spanning a time frame of from 8:30 AM to around 4:30 PM on a single day with good,calm weather and clear skies. It was fascinating!!! The photographer said it took him around three months to upload the images!



Reminds me of this girl that made zillions of pictures of her holiday, put some terrabytes of it on facebook, and it took aswel a few months to upload and tag and comment all her pictures. *sigh*

Totally bananas !


----------



## Dikkie (Apr 16, 2013)

Greiver said:


> The only thing I don't like about this picture is that it shows that climbing Mount Everest has been brought down to no more than a tourist attraction. So many people climbing in a line along a path, it's just going to make it easier to climb and now it's not gonna be seen as nearly a big deal. I bet the first people that reached the peak in 1953 are crying right now.
> 
> This is just my opinion however.


True. But now you can download the whole mountain to your computer in your living room, where's the necessity to climb it?
Maybe the trend will change now !


----------



## Greiver (Apr 16, 2013)

Dikkie said:


> Greiver said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I don't like about this picture is that it shows that climbing Mount Everest has been brought down to no more than a tourist attraction. So many people climbing in a line along a path, it's just going to make it easier to climb and now it's not gonna be seen as nearly a big deal. I bet the first people that reached the peak in 1953 are crying right now.
> ...



Some people like the challenge I guess.


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Apr 16, 2013)

I saw this a while back and at first I thought it was a prank or something. When I found out that it was true, I just couldn&#8217;t help zooming in on the photo and being continuously amazed. Awesome image.


----------



## sandollars (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! Very cool!


----------

